# Double Handed Corker?



## scubaman2151 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi guys,


I got my kit in today and was looking at the double handed corker. What is the best way to use this? Can someone just give me the run down and what actually happens? Also, it looks like the corks get squeezed smaller and tighter when they go throguh the corker, is this true?


Scuba


----------



## jobe05 (Sep 14, 2007)

Scuba, Welcome to the forum. You are correct, it squeezes the cork as it goes into the bottle. I suggest you practice with a bottle of water to get the feel of the fluid motion it takes to do it. I advise that you wet the cork so that the water helps lubricate the cork to slide easier, once you insert the cork in the corker, I move the handle in a a few quick motions in order to lower the steel plunger on to the cork. I found that this helps center the cork on the plunger and I don't get that mushroom looking top or the big dimple in the cork. Once centered, put it on the bottle and with a steady force (not much), lower the hands till they stop...... done!

Although I use a floor corker for most of my corking needs, I still use my double lever a bunch, I like it and I have good luck with it.

You can also adjust the depth of the cork with the nut on the top of the unit. The further up the nut is (seeing less of the threads), the deeper the cork will be in the bottle. You will have to play with that adjustment till you get to your liking.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 14, 2007)

Actually, some of the dble lever hand corkers arent adjustable and I like the non adjustable 1 better. I used my friends adjustable once and its a lot harder to get the cork in, not as fluid as the non adjustable, at least tyhe 1 I used and the adjustable 1 actually broke after 6 months and I bought him the non adjustable 1 and he could not believe the difference.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Sep 14, 2007)

I have the nonadjustable one, I think I would have to go check to make sure.


I got these corks with my kit:
30 Fine Vine Wines Perfect Agglomerate Corks #9 X 1.5


How do i know those will fit my bottles?


Scuba


----------



## masta (Sep 14, 2007)

#9 corks will fit all 750ml and 1.5 L bottles.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 14, 2007)

If you have 750 ml bottles they will fit. Just be sure they are not screw top bottles. If you have 375ml bottles you need a #8 cork.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks a bunch .


----------



## Wade E (Sep 14, 2007)

Ive always used #9 corks, even on my 375's with no problems.


----------



## Mike777 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have the adjustable and set it at 1/8 inch inside like some of the commercial folks do. Down that deep it makes a loud snap and doesn't dimple but at times you would swear its breaking the neck of the bottle off. No damage has ever happened though. I do like Wade says and start it then let off so it can get centered before pushing it down and in.


----------



## chevyguy65 (Sep 17, 2007)

When corking with the double lever corker we found the following to work the best for us


Mrs.Chevy loads the corker when I have it on the bottle ,she holds the bottle steady and I cork in one smooth downward motion.Then hold the levers down for a second or two. Seems to help the cork stay below thelip of the bottle.Cork a batch in no time flat.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 17, 2007)

We do it the same as Mr. and Mrs. Chevy, rarely have a malfunction. 


I fill the bottles while he gets the next cork ready and he puts the full bottles in a crate...we get the job done as fast as the bottles fill...


----------

